# Show me Your Tack Room!



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

Too tired to take pics now. :lol: Somewhere I posted pics of it empty, will try to get you some tomorrow. Nudge me if I forget.


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

Here's the pics I promised.
















































We just installed the cabinets and are waiting for the counter top to come in.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

We are scheduled to start construction on our barn at the beginning of May, so I am also looking for tack room ideas.

One suggestion I have though is to check out Ikea for hooks, etc. I put up an Ikea towel bar in my garage for turnout blankets and it works great. One rack holds 4 blankets. They also have some good sized, sturdy hooks that are inexpensive.

GRUNDTAL Towel holder with 4 bars - IKEA

I also saw in another barn where they have saddle blankets stored on towel bars / drying racks. Ikea has a wall mount rack tht I think would work great for that as well. I have to measure it to see if the saddle pads will fit, but it looks like it would work.

GRUNDTAL Drying rack, wall - 56x54 cm - IKEA


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I really do loathe looking at tack rooms that are nicer than my house:-(


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Farmchic I want your tack room. what do you keep in the tubs?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't keep my tack in the barn, because on occassion, packrats have dropped by & damaged things before my dogs "eliminated" them. I have my horse trailer parked right beside my arena, so I keep the things I use regularly in the tackroom of the trailer, also I have a small tackbox & saddle stand outside as well (grooming stuff mostly). My proper tackroom is inside the house near the backdoor for easy access. Here is a few pics of it.
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

more tack  The ones on the top shelves hold show hats, show boots, and tack we are not using right now or do not use often. The stack of bins on the shelves holds combs, brushes, bathing stuff, tools and misc.


I better add a disclaimer here. First of all most of my tack we bought from a big farm that was going out of business. Very few things did I buy one at a time. It was all in a storage shed and we paid one lump sum. Second I am very fortunate to have a builder for a husband. We bought the lumber unfinished very reasonable at a saw mill. My husband built all the shelves, hooks and hangers. I then put a coat of polyurethane on everything. The cabinets we got basically for free, they were a floor model and our building supplier threw them in because we bought another larger floor model set.We had to reconfigure them to make them work but I think it looks ok. My darling daughter is supposed to be making a curtain for the window and one to cover the plumbing stuff. 

It has taken us years to get our barn to this almost finished state. All things take time and money to complete and we rarely seem to have both at the same time.


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

oops, that was in reply to xxdanioo.


----------



## ThatAppy (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok- I'm super sorry that I have yet to of replied, I've been really busy lately. 
I am totally in love with these tack rooms! I'm going to have a closer look at the pictures and bulid upon your guys' ideas! Thanks a ton! I can't wait to have a tack room of my own 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i board so our tack is in tack lockers but i'm quite happy with them. the only thing i'd like to do now is get some bridle hangers as i don't have any additional places to hang things. please ignore my fiancee - he's a character.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

crimsonsky, your fiancé is a darling. For quick and easy bridle hangers, perhaps you could try screwing in some "house" style ones into the frame part of the locker?? If you do do that, you might also want to wrap a bit spongy tape (such as door jam insulators) around the hangers to help prevent them from leaving marks on your bridle 'cause it will likely be narrow.


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

Ha! Your fiance is obviously a cut up. I want someone to start a "show me your fiance thread" :lol:


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

hahahaha - thank you ladies! yeah he's fantastic and is turning out to be quite horsey himself (he already has ariats, two pairs of breeches, helmet, saddle, horse, etc.) so i don't have to feel guilty about spending time at the barn or money on the horses.  

i have 8 bridle hangers on order so i'll put those up inside on the framing which should work out well. there were regular household hooks in our previous lockers and yes, they needed to be padded or something otherwise the bridles were getting those creases in them - no likey! i need another saddle stand though - the one we have is a three tier but the tack lockers aren't tall enough for all three.  oh well - i still have a ton of space considering!


----------



## DraftDreamer (Apr 15, 2013)

FarmChic, I love your tack room! My tack ends up staying in my room. :lol: Just my saddle, blanket, bridle, and brushes!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I board at a fabulous ranch. We have individual tackrooms. It is so quaint and beautiful.

My old tackroom:









Then this one opened up and I took it instead:


















Some of the others:


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Oldhorselady said:


> I board at a fabulous ranch. We have individual tackrooms. It is so quaint and beautiful.
> 
> My old tackroom:
> 
> ...


Holy crap! That's awesome! Y'all each get your own cabin?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My bridle hooks are the small salmon cans screwed onto a 1x4" board. Because of the shape of the salmon cans vs tuna cans the bridles are less likely to fall off. My racks are made of old dry poplar firewood logs with a J hook at one end that hooks into an eye hook. My cost was a few dollars for each set of the hardware. Shower rods are inexpensive and great for holding saddle pads. Try the dollar store for plastic table cloths with the soft fabric lining for saddle covers.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> My bridle hooks are the small salmon cans screwed onto a 1x4" board. Because of the shape of the salmon cans vs tuna cans the bridles are less likely to fall off. My racks are made of old dry poplar firewood logs with a J hook at one end that hooks into an eye hook. My cost was a few dollars for each set of the hardware. Shower rods are inexpensive and great for holding saddle pads. Try the dollar store for plastic table cloths with the soft fabric lining for saddle covers.


Yes, I've used cans for brides too....very cool. I've also seen a rod made out of pvc pipe with rope through it on both ends to hang it up for horse blankets and saddle pads etc....cheap.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Phly said:


> Holy crap! That's awesome! Y'all each get your own cabin?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, we do. So very cool.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Oldhorselady said:


> Yes, we do. So very cool.


Heck I don't have it that nice for myself! My tack is in a big stall in a small barn. I now want a cabin by my back pasture, lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Oldhorselady, I just want to come hang out in that hammock!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

aforred said:


> Oldhorselady, I just want to come hang out in that hammock!


It is my little piece of Heaven, for sure. I'm very lucky.....we boarders are very lucky.


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

Oldhorselady,

Those tack cabins are the cutest things I've ever seen! You have to tell us more though. Did they build those specifically to be used as tack rooms or were they once used as something else? How many are there? I would be camping out in mine


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I would say there are around 30 of them on our side of the ranch...(there are two sides to this ranch).....so probably the same on the other side. We have around 70 boarded horses. The ones on the other side of the ranch are very cute too....they are set up in little communities, like several on little cul-de-sacs....scattered around where the horses are in their 48x48 private paddocks. Most of the ones on are side are in this row and then there are a several that are a little more scattered around.

They are very individual, built using recycled material.....railroad ties as the main framwork, old wooden windows etc. You can have a deck or whatever else added to your tackroom by paying $75 per day for labor....the ranch hands will build it. It doesn't take them long, and is very cost worthy. Obviously, everything built remains when you leave without refund. Some people DO stay over night in them. Some work a fair distance away and have stayed over night in their tackroom to not have to drive back home during those days....they had an outdoor shower built with hot water from solar and a generator. Some have fold down bunkbeds inside. When we have group cook outs, or even your own cook out with friends, and you drink too much....there is always a place to sleep and not have to drive home!

Everything for us and the horses is very quality. Even the horses shelter in their paddocks are VERY sturdy. They are framed with railroad ties too. The paddocks are large too. Here's a picture....


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

When we built our barn we tried to design it so that if we ever wanted to take in boarders we could, but I never would have thought of the things your ranch has. I've actually never heard of a boarding facility quite like it. It's very interesting! I bet you and your horses are all very happy there. Do they have a website? I'd love to see more of the place. Your paddock is like your own little riding arena. I'm in love!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm thinking it is pretty special and individual. When I moved down here....I looked at 14 facilities in one day, probably within a 50 mile radius. Nothing compared. This was my final facility to look at and I cried when I showed up to look at it...it was home.

There is no website and she doesn't really advertise beyond word of mouth I believe. That would be why I didn't originally have this facility on my list of places to look at. I was going off of Craigslist and Google searches since I was new to the area.

Other facilities you pretty much get a 24 x 24 or 12 x 12 pipe corral with a little aluminum shelter roof. Some you would get a little tiny shed or something to put tack, some had nothing. Some facilities I never got out of the car. I had to be picky because one of my horses is a 2200lb percheron, who could push through many of those pipe corrals with one swipe of her butt or chest. The shelters were also too short. Plus I have two horses and wanted them together and not seperated.

I found the facility next door to our ranch on-line since it is a big reining ranch and they hold competitions etc. It was improved from the other facilities, but same smaller paddocks etc. I also wasn't comfortable with my fitting with my non-professional horses...lol. The owner actually told me about my ranch and put her pride/$$ aside saying it may be suited to me. It was already dark, so I went next door, to our ranch, the next morning. The search was over.

Our ranch is family owned. The parents used to have it as a thoroughbred training facility a long time ago. It was handed down to the next generation....they are in their 50's, so they have taken it over for 20 years or so now. They turned it into the boarding facility and build everything on the ranch. We are a mile from the ocean and surrounded by animal preserve. There are several ranches in this area and so it is a complete horse community...people trail riding all over the place. Different ranches hold different events...gymkhanas, parade practices etc. Very, very nice. Our ranch is more of the laid back trail riding community people. We do have some dressage fresians and jumpers too. Our side of the ranch has a 1/4 mile sand track and a very nice arena and a roundpen...they are all dragged almost daily. The other side has a little jumping arena, two roundpens and a dressage arena. Within each little community there is at least one wash rack. She keeps grass turnouts and dry turnouts.

I really can't say enough about our ranch. I honestly don't ever want to leave. Great place, great people.


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

*Quick... make room for horses!*

We had a BIG problem at the stables we used and had to take our horses out and we had to do it FAST. We only had our place to re-due so we made it happen. We were lucky to have extra land near us so fenced and sodded for 2 pastures and 2 corals in the middle.

Not my dream place, but it works ok

Converted a garage under a rental apt. into 2 good sized stalls. Made Mr. Ed doors out of the garage doors and punched out another stall door out the backside. Not used laundry room in back into hay and grain storage. Added a lean-to roof and later was converted half of that into to a third stall.

Tack area in main garage (lot's of tack in other places when photo taken) and use trailer for some things also. Added a carport off the side of main garage for trailer and more storage/work/wash area.









View attachment 168937


View attachment 168953


View attachment 168961


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Oldhorselady - you are indeed fortunate to have such a fine facility! I'm not familiar with California but I assume where you are is milder and thus a set up like that makes perfect sense.

Sereno - I'm afraid the forum didn't like your attachments. It gave me a message when I tried to look at them - I think it's something technical going on


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

If I ever had my own place....I would take some of these ideas for sure.

I would say, even if you never open to boarders and it's just you and have one tack area....make it as homey as your home. I like the idea of a little outside hangout area where you can bar-b-q and stuff....like a little mini town area. Your guests would love to hang out there just as much as you and it's so **** cute and horse friendly.

Sereno, I love the idea of that converted garage! I would take up residence upstairs!


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

*Still photo problems.*

So will try again. :lol:









































Hope it works this time. :?


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Sereno - we've got action this time. Good photos.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Chevaux...yes, we are in a mild climate, for sure. But if it's built using heavy duty materials like telephone poles, railroad ties etc....it should hold up to many things!

Making it special with the old, recycled materials gives so much character too. Many windows are old stained-glass windows. So finding stuff like that that is being thrown away or sold cheaply is great. Get creative....found some pretty shapely driftwood around that has lots of points and is nailed to the wall for hanging things.


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

Your place sounds just amazing! Sounds like they put a lot of thought into the horses comfort as well as the peoples. Thank you so much for sharing, I've really enjoyed learning about it.


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

our bridle holders are tuna cans LOL, i aint paying $20 at horseland of bridle hangers LOL, when i can do the same thing with a 90c object ha

if i can get the same thing cheaper at 2$ store, thats where i go, i wont buy anything just cos it has a horse picture on it,unless i cant find it else where, then id have to,

im stindgy tho haha


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

For what it's worth, I've known lots of folks that use old horseshoes as bridle hangers and hooks for various items.

The ones I've got look like this (though not storebought, my Dad welded ours a loooonng time ago).









But I've also seen hooks where folks take a horseshoe and bend it 90 degrees right in the middle of the toe section so that one side is flat enough to nail/screw to the wall and the other side is bent away in a hook.

I need to get some pictures of mine now that I've got it mostly cleaned up and organized...


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I learned, by accident, that if you take upside down horseshoes...with the ends pointing up, like a letter 'U'.....and you nail them to a post, or wall....but don't nail the nails all the way in...you let the top ends lean towards you....and it's a good hanger type thing. Hope that made sense.


----------

